# Insurance for Me!!



## fairladyzxgirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Hopefully will be the proud owner of a R32 GTR skyline soon, but insurance is doing my head in.

IM 27, 6 years no claims, held a full licence for 7 (never made a claim, didnt drive for 1 year after passing!!)

Ive bee quoted for a standard GTR, UK spec 877 quid with my fella as named driver but 1500 for an import.

Im pretty sure that it will be an import, what are any of you guys with similiar details to me paying, so i dont get robbed!!

cheers guys

Saz


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

afaik all R32's are imports. 

Try A-plan for insurance, usually give good prices. 
For what it's worth I'm 24, Jap import R33 GTR with a fair few mods declared (lots infact), 5 years NCB yadda yadda 1300 quid or thereabouts.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

1996 R33 GTR V-spec, £12K value, 10k miles per year parked on driveway.

26 years old, 5 yrs no claims (protected) £ 846 with direct line. (£766 unprotected no claims).

Thats with my 26 year old Mrs as a named driver and some discount as im a named driver on her car insurance with direct line.

Hope this helps as i was quoted nothing less than £1,500 by anyone else.


----------



## fairladyzxgirl (Dec 29, 2006)

thats not bad,

So much for being female making a differance lol, im currently paying 1100 on the 300zx so i was trying not to go too much higher!!


----------



## Diabolus (Mar 5, 2004)

Try Warwick Davies. Im 27, 6 yrs No Claims (Protected) 10K value, parked on drive, Cat 1 Alarm, standard appart from exhaust and paid £530 fully comp.


----------



## fairladyzxgirl (Dec 29, 2006)

530 quid, excellent i will certainly be giving them a buzz

thanks!


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

try A plan
greenlight
keith micheals

use the cheapest quote and get them to pay bal with you!


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi i got quoted from Warwick Davies £680 fully comp R33GTR 18" wheels, uprated Exhaust £12,500 value,
Im 38 7yrs ncb 3 points 10,000 miles p/a
most were around £1200
did have one other good one from Sky insurance at £880


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

34 Yrs old, 32 GT-R, all mods declared, garaged, alarm, 4000 miles, fully comp,..............£401!! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: A-Plan. :bowdown1: 

I also have a discount for being a GTROC member.

One of my mates saved £150 on his insurance by joining the GTROC!!!


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> 34 Yrs old, 32 GT-R, all mods declared, garaged, alarm, 4000 miles, fully comp,..............£401!! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: A-Plan. :bowdown1:
> 
> I also have a discount for being a GTROC member.
> 
> One of my mates saved £150 on his insurance by joining the GTROC!!!


Does the discount work like the NPOC one, where you are better to get a firm quote before hitting them with the 'GTROC discount' thing? Will they ask for proof?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

shade said:


> Does the discount work like the NPOC one, where you are better to get a firm quote before hitting them with the 'GTROC discount' thing? Will they ask for proof?


Only with certain companies, check *'Members Benefits' *for which.

Yes they do ask for proof.


----------

